# Photo Gallery: Audi at the 2012 Chicago Auto Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Home to one of the nation's largest population centers, the windy city also boasts the largest consumer attended auto show in the nation. From a news perspective, the Chicago Auto Show may play second fiddle to towns like Detroit and New York, but the combination of consumer focus and a fantastic facility (McCormick Center), we still always find this event a pleasure to cover.

You'll note a similar mix of cars as was seen in Detroit. This includes another monochromatic Glacier White allroad. This particular car may be the same show car as seen in Detroit but it's swapped high polished RS 5 style winter tri-fives wheels for a more production likely allroad wheel for Chicago. Other cars on the stand included the new S8, S7 and S6 along with the muscular RS 5 coupe that's due here next summer.









Fourtitude's corporate parent the Vortex Media Group is based in the Chicago suburbs so it's a local commute to editors out of this office. Combine that with a burgeoning content partnership with the social media-savvy Audi Exchange dealership in the region and we're proud to present a photo gallery from the show with shots from both Fourtitude editor Jamie Vondruska and Audi Exchange specialist Zachary Hansen. Peruse the shots and you might think Hansen missed his calling as a photo journalist. We're happy to be working with him and also his esteemed dealership.

See more photos from the Chicago Auto Show in our photo gallery linked below and watch a walk around produced by Zachary Hansen for The Audi Exchange below that.

* PHOTO GALLERY: 2012 Chicago Auto Show *


----------

